# Dead starter battery?



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a 2003 Hymer B544 Classic based on a Ducato 2.8JTD. It has an Elektroblok EBL99 and two 100AH leisure batteries. No solar.

Up till now the (pretty old) starter battery has been great. I barely drove the van between Sept and Jan, and didn't have it on EHU, but nevertheless it always fired the engine up well. Seven days ago the battery was flat after three weeks of standing idle. I replaced the blown 50A fuse going to the starter battery from the EBL and connected the EHU. Left it to charge up the leisure batteries and engine battery for 48 hours. Van started fine. Left it off charge for a few days then put it on charge yesterday, intending to go out for a spin this morning (no snow here!). Disconnected the EHU this morning, battery dead as a dodo. Panel showed 12V starter, 13V leisure batteries. Connected the EHU again for 7 hours. Now the starter battery shows 11.5V (off EHU). It's lost charge whilst on EHU! The leisure batteries are well charged, so current should have been going to the starter battery (and on EHU the panel showed 13V starter, 14V leisure). The 50A fuse is still fine.

I guess it's beyond help, but I'm just flummoxed by the apparent discharge whilst on EHU - never seen that before.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If the 50 amp fuse is OK, have you checked the 2 amp fuse beside it. It is for the charging sensor. There is also one next to the 50 amp fuse for the hab batteries.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

dont always believe those readouts myself, they are only a guide as such.same as telling you how much water you have in the tank. :roll: :roll: 
This the time of year when batteries do give up, it is the cold that shows up any flaws or weakness.
if you are not sure then charge it and get dealer/shop/ outlet to test it for you.

be prepared to buy a new one.   

cabby


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Mine died last week on Hymer B574 you have done the hardest bit if you have removed the battery,after trawling around I found the cheapest battery in Carrefour 95AH €114.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Checked the 2A and 50A fuses with a multimeter - they're fine, as is a 30A fuse in the same block.

Removed the battery and it's Magneti Marelli, so presumably the original. It must be over 8 years old so I'm happy to buy a new one. What a struggle getting the *^>[email protected]&* out though!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Doc.
I have been in the same boat tyrying to make sure its not summat daft but you have to face up to it in the end. Its had it matey.

Ring round for prices as you can save a few quid if its not a panic to get it sorted

Phill


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

New battery fitted and all is well. In case anyone needs to order one, I chose a Yuasa 019 Professional, 95Ah, 800CCA. It was £123 because unfortunately the discount suppliers don't deliver to my location.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DocHoliday said:


> New battery fitted and all is well. In case anyone needs to order one, I chose a Yuasa 019 Professional, 95Ah, 800CCA. It was £123 because unfortunately the discount suppliers don't deliver to my location.


thanks for letting us know, Doc.

I know what you mean about getting the old one out, though! I had to get a "dead" one out of my Pilote recently - much cursing & scratched hands!! :roll:


----------

